# Licking



## Dagwood_55 (Oct 28, 2014)

Year and a half GS male. Very well behaved, know his basics well. No bad habits to speak of. We excersize him quite a bit. Stays on a line outside and inside at nite. Just a well rounded teenager GS, butttt...... His licking and the chomping sound he makes with it is really irritating to me. In fact, its to the point that I'm not being fair to him and its all I seam to hear or see him do. 

He licks during the greeting when he comes in and when he wants more attention. But it seams as the more I tell him "No!" the more he goes into a submissive or "I'm sorry" mode that he ends up doing it more.

Should I expect him to never lick and if so, how can I control it??


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

If I understand your post correctly, your gsd is licking you when he greets you, and that with the corresponding sound is what you want to stop. Also he licks at other times. Yes, I agree with you the more you tell him no, the worse it gets. He does have that need to lick when he is excited or nervous and it can get worse by him starting to lick himself - it starts with a little sore or itch, he licks it, it feels better, he keeps licking, pretty soon he licks all the hair off. I know, my Sting is a licker. What I did was to redirect and avoid. So when he would come up to me and lick, I turned my back and put my hands up. He usually sat or laid down. Then I would turn back - and give him his soft bear toy - make it squeak (yes, I did this when he was older) - and praise him for taking it. I also would then stroke him gently on his side. So he learned, not to lick me, but his bear was okay. After a while, when he was excited, he would just go get his bear. For the sound, as he gets less anxious and learns to accept his outlet to lick on - the intensity of the licking decreases and there is very little sound. I also think that training - whether taking him to obedience classes or doing your own short obedience session - and praising him when he does well, shows him how to get your attention in a positive manner. Tug helps also but be sure he ends up winning and praise him for that.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"He licks during the greeting when he comes in and when he wants more attention. But it seams as the more I tell him "No!" the more he goes into a submissive or "I'm sorry" mode that he ends up doing it more."

be neutral -- give a quick neutral acknowledgement and go about your business .

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-puppy-baring-front-teeth-when-waking-up.html


----------



## Dagwood_55 (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks,
He does not lick himself at all. He just wants to lick my hands or feet if I have no shoes on. Its like when he licks, its him letting me know that he knows that I am the Alpha, or that I'm the boss. And by licking he's reinforcing all that....


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Dagwood_55 said:


> Thanks,
> He does not lick himself at all. He just wants to lick my hands or feet if I have no shoes on. Its like when he licks, its him letting me know that he knows that I am the Alpha, or that I'm the boss. And by licking he's reinforcing all that....



no alphabetty (hey that's a good name for a dog) -- this is juvenile behaviour offered showing his mild stress and for you not to be overbearing - three phases to stress ,
fight , flight and acquiesce .


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I do not have much advise but this reminds of a dog we had growing up. We adopted him from the shelter and he had the greatest personality but had a strange habit. At night when he would sleep in my bed he would lick my feet constantly or my arm. I had to cover myself with blankets and then he would lick the blankets making them wet trying to lick my feet or arm. I would have to tell him to get down and could not let him on the bed or he would drive me crazy. It seemed like ocd thing now looking back it but I really don't know.


----------

